# Which '07?



## atx1127 (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got a shot at odering a '07 TCR Advanced. I'm not sure if I should get the Team or the Zero. The big difference is the seat post vs mast. Help me spend some $$$. What do you guys think? The other stuff is not a big deal DA wheels vs Ksyrium ES and Deda bar and stem vs Easton . 

Weigh in. Let me know what you all think. BTW the Team is about $500 more.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I am envious! I have got an '05 Advanced and I am eyeing the new models with lust. That being said, I have considered the Advanced with the ISP. However, I see 2 main issues: (1) once the seatpost is cut, there is very little adjustment possible. This is not an issue for me in use because I have had a professional fit and am very dialed into my position. If you ever wanted to sell the bike on eBay, having the ISP cut would be a problem and (2) I travel with my bike at least 2 times a year. Depending on the size, you might have trouble getting an ISP bike into a travel case.


----------



## KaizFJ (Jul 11, 2006)

ISP no question.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

Pfff ISP of course...........the fact that it is sooo impractical makes it sooo cool. Like a sports car.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

ISP, you can see my arguments under the bikes/frames section under the topic "are seatposts necessary"


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I saw an ISP Giant team advanced built up today. Wow, what a sweet looking bike.
Regarding the seat mast:

1. Yes, hard to travel with or ship. But will fit in a car as easy as any other bike.
2. There is 2cm of adjustability. And with regards to resale, aside from that 2cm of adjustability, you can also sell it to anyone -shorter- than you. So the only used market you shut yourself out of is people who use the same size bike as you, but are 1-2 cm taller. So it would probably be pretty easy to resell, actually. Shipping it to its new owner, on the other hand, would be difficult. If you buy one, request that the shop give you the box it came in!!


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

the ONLY drawback I can see with the ISP is trying to travel with it.

anyway - if i was buying a new bike, and i had the cash, I'd go for the Team.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

I have never removed a seat post from my bike to travel, be it mountain or road, and I travel a lot.......though I am only 5'10"


----------

